# Đại Cathay - 'đại ca của các đại ca' Sài Gòn



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=2]Không biết chữ, không biết tên thật của chính mình,  Đại Cathay đã bắt đầu cuộc đời tội lỗi bằng những nhát dao lạnh lùng và  tàn nhẫn. Cuộc đời “đại ca của các đại ca” Sài Gòn đã bắt đầu bằng nỗi  bất hạnh, và kết thúc bằng sự bí ẩn.[/h]

Trò chuyện với phóng viên, ông Chà Và Hương, một võ sư  nổi tiếng tại TP.HCM kể: "Nếu còn sống bây giờ chắc Đại cũng khoảng hơn  70 tuổi, quê gốc ở miền Trung, nói giọng lơ lớ vùng Nghĩa Bình. Năm  1959, trong lần tổng động viên thu gom các đối tượng giang hồ của chính  quyền chế độ cũ, tôi đã gặp Đại trong “trại tế bần” ở cầu Chữ Y, quận  8".

Lúc ấy, ông đã từng sống chung với Đại, ngày đi  đánh đấm, đêm ngủ lề đường và được một chủ quán cơm tên Ba Chó cho ăn  hằng ngày. Ông cho rằng, giữa giai đoạn xã hội nhiễu nhương thời trước  năm 1970, Đại Cathay là kẻ duy nhất có thể đứng ra thống lĩnh giới giang  hồ du đãng.
Trước khi Năm Cam trở thành ông trùm  của thế giới ngầm, thì ở Sài Gòn giai đoạn trước 1975, tên tuổi lớn nhất  trong giới giang hồ không ai khác ngoài Đại Cathay. Những câu chuyện  cuộc đời của tay giang hồ nổi tiếng với sự liều lĩnh, máu mặt và uy  quyền này được dân anh chị trước đây và sau này tôn lên thành huyền  thoại.
Liều lĩnh từ thuở bé
Cho  đến tận bây giờ, không còn ai được biết Đại là con ai, tên thật là gì.  Đại Cathay cũng… không biết. Quá nhiều lần bị cảnh sát triệu tập hay bắt  giữ, Đại tự khai cho mình hơn chục lai lịch khác nhau. Đại sinh năm  1940, tuổi con rồng. Mẹ của Đại thường được gọi là bà Sáu. Còn cha Đại  tên là Lê Văn Cự, vốn cũng là một tay giang hồ ở khu vực chợ Cầu Muối.  Khi Đại còn rất nhỏ, ông Cự tham gia kháng chiến, sau đó bỏ vào chiến  khu rừng Sác đầu quân vào bộ đội Bình Xuyên của thủ lĩnh Dương Văn  Dương.
Đại giống cha như tạc. Gã sống ở đường Đoàn  Văn Bơ (quận 4, TP.HCM). Nhà nghèo, cha mẹ chỉ làm nghể chẻ củi thuê cho  một vựa củi nằm bên kia Cầu Mống, Đại hiền lành, ít nói, dù khuôn mặt  cực kỳ lạnh lùng nhưng tính tình thì vô cùng phóng khoáng. Đại từ nhỏ đã  nổi tiếng là rất hào hiệp và lì đòn. Bản tính được kế thừa từ người cha  ấy đã giúp Đại nhanh chóng được đám trẻ gần khu vực hắn sống ngưỡng mộ.
Cha  bị bắt, bị đày ra Côn Đảo và chết. Mẹ lấy chồng khác, là một tay máu me  cờ bạc lại nghiện nặng. Đại thường bị ông dượng hành hạ. Nhà nghèo và  chán nản, Đại bỏ học, đi đánh giày, bán báo nuôi thân.
Hồi  ấy, Đại làm ăn xung quanh khu vực cầu Công Lý. Tại đó có một rạp chiếu  bóng tên là Cathay. Trước cửa rạp hát hay xảy ra những vụ đánh lộn giành  khách. Đại lì lợm, luôn sẵn sàng tấn công bất kỳ đối thủ nào dù cho đó  có là ai. Như một định mệnh, Đại luôn là kẻ chiến thắng, trở thành thủ  lĩnh của đám trẻ du thủ du thực. Năm 1954, Đại 14 tuổi và bị “chết” cái  tên Đại Cathay.
Trở thành một tay anh chị từ nhỏ,  Đại giao cho đàn em đi đánh giày, bán báo rồi mang tiền về nộp vào cuối  ngày. Mỗi buổi sáng, hàng chục thiếu niên cả trai lẫn gái tụ tập quanh  Đại Cathay nhận công việc và địa bàn. Theo nhiều giai thoại kể lại, Đại  rất hào phóng, chia hết tiền cho đàn em, chỉ giữ lại cho mình một khoản  nhỏ, đủ cà phê, thuốc lá cho ngày hôm sau. Đàn em bị ế báo, bị mưa ướt  thuốc lá, Đại không chửi bới, đánh đập như những tên chăn dắt khác mà  còn lấy của đứa may mắn hơn để cho thêm.









Hình ảnh Đại Cathay thời trẻ



Tên  tuổi của Đại Cathay nổi lên quá sớm khiến bót cảnh sát quận Nhì, thường  được gọi là bót Dân Sinh, nổi tiếng dữ dằn, phải tống Đại Cathay vào  trại tế bần hoặc Trại giáo hóa thiếu nhi phạm pháp ở Thủ Đức.
Thực  chất, đây chỉ là nơi nuôi báo cô đám du thủ du thực, chờ chúng đủ tuổi  là đẩy vào quân đội. Sau nửa tháng bị giam, nếu có người nhà bảo lãnh,  đóng phạt, bọn tiểu yêu sẽ được cho ra. Nếu không, chúng sẽ bị nhốt lại,  chờ đủ tuổi là tống vào đội quân lao công phục vụ chiến trường, làm bia  đỡ đạn.
Hầu hết đám giang hồ Sài Gòn nổi tiếng sau  này đều đã từng qua đủ các trại nói trên. Những lần đi trại, Đại Cathay  đã làm quen với những Của Gia Định, Lâm Chín Ngón, Hắc Quảy Quảy… những  chiến hữu đắc lực sau này trên chốn giang hồ. Mỗi lần vào trại rồi trốn  ra, Đại Cathay càng liều lĩnh hơn, kinh nghiệm hơn. Đại lại hăng máu và  lao đầu vào những trận thư hùng. Đánh nhau vốn là thứ năng khiếu nổi  trội hơn cả ở Đại.
Năm 1955, Đại Cathay chuyển sang  sinh sống ở khu vực Hãng phân Khánh Hội cạnh Nhà máy thuốc lá Bastos.  Một lần nữa, sự lì đòn của Đại lại giành phần thắng. Toàn bộ đám nhóc du  thủ du thực khu vực Khánh Hội, vốn có hạng trong nghề dao búa, đều bị  Đại Cathay quy phục về dưới trướng.
Bắt đầu cuộc đời tội lỗi
Khi  Đại Cathay còn là một cậu bé đánh giày thì toàn bộ khu vực Da Heo (gần  cầu Ông Lãnh), đều do một tay giang hồ nổi tiếng là Tám Lâu cai quản.  Nhiều lần chứng kiến thằng bé đánh giày dẫn quân đi giao chiến, Tám Lâu  đâm ra thích Đại. Đi đến các nơi, Đại Cathay đều được Tám Lâu giới thiệu  như một tay trẻ tuổi tài cao đầy hứa hẹn với đám giang hồ đàn anh.
Tuy  vậy, Tám Lâu vẫn phải e ngại trước uy thế của anh em Bé Bún, một trùm  giang hồ quận 4, đóng ở khu vực cạnh Hãng phân nơi Đại Cathay trú ngụ.  Một lần tình cờ nghe đàn anh than thở, Đại Cathay đề xuất: “Anh để em  cho thằng này đi viện!”. Tám Lâu gạt phắt khiến Đại tự ái. Lúc này đám  đàn em của Đại cũng đã lớn, lại lăn lộn nhiều nên cũng khá dày dạn. Nghe  lời Đại Cathay, đám này vác dao sang Bến Vân Đồn chém vài tay em của Bé  Bún để khiêu khích.
Điên tiết, Bé Bún hô toàn bộ  đàn em ồ ạt tấn công sang khu Da Heo hỏi tội Tám Lâu. Quân Bé Bún quá  đông, khiến Tám Lâu và đám đàn em hoảng hốt bỏ chạy. Nhưng vừa chạy qua  khỏi Cầu Ông Lãnh, băng Bé Bún đã ôm những cái đầu máu chạy ngược trở  lại, la hét thảm thiết.








Cầu Ông Lãnh



Đại  Cathay đã chỉ huy đàn em của mình bất ngờ “bật” lại băng Bé Bún. Dưới  sự chỉ huy của Đại Cathay, đám giang hồ tân binh tả xung hữu đột lăn xả  vào chém quân Bé Bún, đuổi thẳng sang cả bên kia cầu Ông Lãnh. Nói là  làm, Đại Cathay đã cho Bé Bún mấy nhát dao và phải nằm viện thật, không  dám bén mảng sang giành mối ở khu Da Heo nữa.
Sau  trận hỗn chiến, Tám Lâu tuyên bố: Đại Cathay có toàn quyền xử lý các vụ  việc trong khu Da Heo. Nhưng Đại không muốn thế, hắn chỉ nhận thu tiền  bảo kê các sòng bài, ổ đề, ổ nghiện hút trong khu vực. Tiếp đó, Đại nhận  bảo kê tất cả các ngành nghề kinh doanh lậu như: xưởng nấu xà phòng, lò  mổ, lò rượu...
_Kỳ 2: “Đệ nhất giang hồ” _

Lăng nhu
_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_


----------

